# Today's trip to the Post Office...pics



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Gotta go drop off a fresh load of WHOOPA$$ at the post office this afternoon!
Big box is the pass 4 of them are trades and then the rest are ummm well you know


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy crap!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

You need help!!!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks deadly! You are out of control!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Someone institionalize this kid, he's lost his damned mind.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

looks like a pretty sick bombing run. Im leaving town later in the week for a few days, maybe ill get lucky and these will miss me


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I see some more camachos for the contest!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> looks like a pretty sick bombing run. Im leaving town later in the week for a few days, maybe ill get lucky and these will miss me


If you will recall this little incident it will explain some of the targets!!!

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24824


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Good Lord - you are out of control----duck and cover, it looks like a forecast of strong bombs with a slight chance of missiles:sweat:


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> If you will recall this little incident it will explain some of the targets!!!
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24824


You gotta admit though man, you have been wrecking shop. I thinks the jabs a lil' well-deserved...you are putting yourself out there for it. :brick: I am waiting to see the return fire in middle of all of this!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> Good Lord - you are out of control----duck and cover, it looks like a forecast of strong bombs with a slight chance of missiles:sweat:


see my above post!!! These people had this coming to them! YOU included


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

the u.s. postal service thanks you for your patronage. do you get a mass mailing discount for this ?


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Take cover!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

They like see you come at the postofice. Again overtime!!:roflmao:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

WOW!!!! You just keep on hitting hard.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> see my above post!!! These people had this coming to them! YOU included


I agree with you (as that seems to be the safest posture) Give em hell kid


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Time to tell the neighbors sorry about the mailboxes


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

You are a very dangerous BOTL... These guys are definitely going to get slammed... Nice Job


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

slimm said:


> You gotta admit though man, you have been wrecking shop. I thinks the jabs a lil' well-deserved...you are putting yourself out there for it. :brick: I am waiting to see the return fire in middle of all of this!


So i do not ming the jabs... however I do not need much of an excuse to attack so they gave me one and i took it


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

holy crap !! your a lunitick !!! thanks for being crazy haha,i see some lucky brother is geting a cg4 !! nice


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

wow, watch out!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol what a noob... should have bought the post office by now for some free shipping, coulda saved money


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

wow... that pass box is huge! 
let's see... Rob is ahead of me on the pass list - poor guy... going to cost him a fortune to ship it north... :eeek: and me too, to send it back south...


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> see my above post!!! These people had this coming to them! YOU included


Never fear some organized return fire maybe in store...:biggrin:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

We need to force Charles into CLBA, Cigar Live Bombers Anonymous. He has a problem. A really big problem!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

hehehe....BOOM!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ngetal said:


> wow... that pass box is huge!
> let's see... Rob is ahead of me on the pass list - poor guy... going to cost him a fortune to ship it north... :eeek: and me too, to send it back south...


It is not as big as u think... barely enough room for the tupperdore... it is not very big at all


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

He's been studying too much--


studying Big Foot and Smokinj that is--Yikes


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Alright [email protected]!! Time for me to run


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> If you will recall this little incident it will explain some of the targets!!!
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24824


Your just proving my point, hypocrite! :roflmao:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy crapolie!.......:huh_oh:


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> It is not as big as u think... barely enough room for the tupperdore... it is not very big at all


Are you kiddin me? I could put my whole humidor in there. That's craziness!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Are they starting to look at you funny at the post office by now? Getter done my friend!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

After further review of the other thread, I agree that you sir, are a hypocrite!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

at times i think that certian members of CL are single handly keeping the USPS alive. With all the compition out there, we need to keep our post offices in buisness


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

YIKES!!! That looks like a lot more than you had in your earlier post! You just love to bring the pain, don't ya'!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> It is not as big as u think... barely enough room for the tupperdore... it is not very big at all


:errrr: so, you're shipping a tupperdore that's large enough to hold a small child's lego collection (i.e. too big for storing a small child) ?? whoa....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ngetal said:


> :errrr: so, you're shipping a tupperdore that's large enough to hold a small child's lego collection (i.e. too big for storing a small child) ?? whoa....


the tupperdore might hold 50 sticks at most... prob not that many!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Before
















After


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Im starting to lose track which message is which regarding Charles sending out bombs, there are just so many of them right now!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

you are sick man. I know a nice quite little hospital. give me a shout if you want the addres. :roflmao:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hammer time MC go get em!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:whoohoo: Go get them Charles!!!:whoohoo:

Um...wait I'm out of here!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> So i do not ming the jabs... however I do not need much of an excuse to attack so they gave me one and i took it


Point taken...I am having too much fun watching all of this carnage! Does that make me a sick person?:errrr:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Charles, I think it is safe to say that you have a problem.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

An attack that well organized and planned out only proves one thing my friend...you have one sick mind!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

holy shiite...charles youre mad man..lol...:baffled:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Geez....who got your panties in a bunch???


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Hell, the wife won't let you smoke 'em....you may as well bomb poor innocent BOTLs with 'em!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

A bit excessive? Maybe.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool....thats insane


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Appetite for destruction


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I Hope One Is For Me


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

dude u need help


----------

